
Introducing DNS Resolver for Tor - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/welcome-hidden-resolver/
======
cremp
With this, 1.1.1.1, and the whole DNS over HTTPS thing; I'm thinking
Cloudflare has something more... nefarious going on underneath.

I have no real reason to suspect it, but... a lot of what they are doing have
large privacy concerns, as well as being centralized to the Cloudflare
company.

~~~
jgrahamc
It's the opposite of nefarious. We're trying to keep on with our mission of
"help build a better internet" and that means provide as many secure options
as possible. Hence DoH, this Tor hidden service, offering SSL for free to
everyone, DNSSEC, ...

------
jerheinze
That makes privacy worse than the default setup with Tor since there's no
stream isolation. With the standard Tor Browser you get a different circuit
for each first-party domain, that's not something you'd have with this.

